# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  Naši platneni manekeni

## cekana

Evo ja otvaram novu temu, jer sam totalno oduševljena mojim slikicama, dok slažem album evo jedne:
http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/cekana...e2.jpg&.src=ph

----------


## cekana

E sad... već vidim kako će me netko špotati jer je već imamo takav topic, ali ono je bilo namjenski (izložba, portal), a ovo... samo da se hvalimo   :Wink:

----------


## coccinella

Ajme, kakvi kulenčići   :Laughing:  !

 :Kiss:

----------


## cekana

Iš tamo, tema je pelene!

----------


## Ena

presladak je u tim pelenicama  :Wink:

----------


## buby

> Ajme, kakvi kulenčići   !


  :Laughing:  
lijepe su i pelene
 :Love:  vrijednoj mami

----------


## cekana

Ajmo slike na sunce, šta se čeka :D

----------


## TeddyBearz

Baš je sladak!  :Heart:

----------


## coccinella

Da podržim cekanu, iako je ona bila škrtica (samo jedna slika  8) ):

guza u peleni

 :Smile:

----------


## cekana

Nicam škrtica niiiiiiiiicam...  rekla sam lipo da slažem album...

----------


## TeddyBearz

Preslatka curka, kako samo krasno pozira!  :Heart:  




P.S. Zadnje dvije slike... pa daj mama kupi veću pelenu...  :Rolling Eyes:   :Laughing:

----------


## coccinella

> P.S. Zadnje dvije slike... pa daj mama kupi veću pelenu...


  :Razz:  
Naka već sada uči da neće uvijek biti lako u životu   :Grin:   :Laughing:  !

----------


## TeddyBearz

:Rolling Eyes:   :Laughing:

----------


## Janoccka

AP 
Sad će nekome srce zatitrati  :Grin:

----------


## Amalthea

:Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  

titrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

----------


## cekana

Janoccka, ja tek sad vidjela, kako mu lijepo stoje... mmmmmm


...a koja je pelenica ispod? Ako nije tajna...

----------


## Janoccka

Nema tajni... 
Ispod je Kamarisova pelena - nema kod mene egzotike, ja sam praktičar  8)
Kad se već otkrivam - spremam se u šivanje...

----------


## Vodenjak

Hvala teta Cocci!

----------


## snoopygirl

slatko, preslatko, imam osjećaj i da stavite vreću na bebače da bi prekrasno izgledala (to je kompliment dječici, a pelene su za 5!)...još malo pa bum i ja doprljala slikice.... samo da ih skinem...

----------


## Dia

http://public.fotki.com/dia-pelene/m...i_maneken.html

evo napokon mogu i ja staviti slikicu manekena  :D 

hvala hildegard na poklonu mini pelenice, ta mu je jedina taman   :Razz:

----------


## kinder

Dia , jaaaako slatko !  :Heart:

----------


## Ena

A evo moje platnene manekenke na plaži   :Smile:  
http://public.fotki.com/ena-m/platne.../img_1403.html

----------


## cekana

Evo i nas malo s morskih dubina i visina:

Vuna 
http://public.fotki.com/cekana/ljeto...ker_spasa.html

----------


## Ena

preslatko!!!   :Heart:  
Ja bih opet na moooooreeeee!!!!!!  
šmrc

----------


## coccinella

Heeeeeeeeej, cekana, a što vam je dobro!!!!!!!  :D

----------

evo i mog najmladjeg ceda
http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m...esvlacenje.jpg
http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m...uplatnenim.jpg
tek sam pocela stavljat slike na web pa ce bit vise toga kasnije, ovo su najranije, sa mjesec dana

----------


## Anita-AZ

OTVORILA SAM ALBUM ZA NASE PELENASE!! Pa da ih sve imamo na jednom mjestu!

USER NAME: PELENASI
PASWORD: PLATNENI

(sve malim slovima)

Pa uploadajte! Samo je vazno da slike ne budu velikog formata, tj. ne vece od cca 150 kb po slici. 

Znaci, kad se logirate, odaberite album, pa ADD PHOTOS, pa zatim skrolajte do dolje gdje pise ONE PHOTO AT A TIME i tu uploadajte

I to je to!

Ja idem staviti nesto Liamovih slicica!

----------


## Anita-AZ

Dati link bilo bi takoder vrlo pametno.   :Embarassed:  

http://public.fotki.com/Pelenasi/

----------


## Brunda

Ajme što su slatki mali platnenaši  :Heart:  
Kad zatrudnim gnjavit ću vas sa informacijama o ovim preslatkim pelenama, te sa žirafama, te sa zekom, ajmeeee...

----------


## Dia

anita preslatke su ove zirafe, koje su to pelenice?

----------


## Anita-AZ

> anita preslatke su ove zirafe, koje su to pelenice?


Pitaj Aries!   :Wink:  Ja sam ih vidjela u njenom "katalogu" i napisala poluludu privatnu poruku sa subject-om HOCU ZIRAFEEE!!!  :Laughing:  I naravno, kad covjek jasno izrazi svoje zelje, one mu se ispune, jer tako svemir funkcionira. Svemir, Aries i njena rodaka koja ih je sasila za mene.  :Smile:  Hoces njen meil pp? Saljem!

----------


## cekana

Uh, kako je zamro ovaj topic.... a koliko sam samo vidjela lijepih slikica guza u pelenama posljednjih dana. Dajte cure, jepe male guze!

Evo mi podižemo s našim najsvježijima  :D 
http://new.photos.yahoo.com/cekana12...03682180209/31

----------


## Tiwi

Kak je slatkiii   :Heart:  

Evo *jedne*  od nas (mamina najdraža) a i *ova* nam je super..

----------


## twinmama

Evo i nas u sb
http://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j6...1/HPIM0585.jpg

----------


## cekana

:D twinmama...........   :Sing:  kakav prizor   :Heart:

----------


## slava

premedeni su  :Saint:

----------


## coccinella

Djeca su vam preslatka, a skroz sam se raznježila na prizor iz twinmamine svakodnevnice.   :Zaljubljen:   :Klap:

----------


## twinmama

hvala curke  :Love:

----------


## cekana

twinmama, gdje još ima vaših slikica  :D daaaaaaaj  :Heart:

----------


## mvolpe

http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/mvolpe...e2.jpg&.src=ph
http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/mvolpe...e2.jpg&.src=ph

----------


## Tiwi

*twinmama, mvolpe,* slatki su vam bebaći   :Heart:

----------


## TeddyBearz

Preslatke sličke! A Patrik u Cuddlebunsici  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## twinmama

> twinmama, gdje još ima vaših slikica  :D daaaaaaaj


Evo cekana ima ovdje,samo skrolaj gore-dolje ima par slikica
http://bigblog.tportal.hr/zeninkutak?comments=false

----------


## Prihonja

Cure, dječica su vam prekrasna, a još u ovim pelenama. Iako imam malo staža s platnenim (tek 2gi dan), već smo se zarazili.
Uglavnom, kroz koji dan ćemo i mi pokazati svoga konja za utrku...hm, ne mislim da je moj mali konj, ali mi je to bilo simpa za reć   :Razz:  .
Nadam se da će ovaj topic ostati živahan pa da vidite i nas   :Smile:

----------


## cekana

Prihonja, hoćemo prvu "popiškenu"  :D  :D  :D

----------


## babyiris

Evo i moje platnenopelenašice u prvom vunenom coveru iz maminih ruku.

http://public.fotki.com/babyiris/ruk...ni2006110.html

----------


## magriz

i mi bismo se pokazali

----------


## cekana

Slatko skrooooooz   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## josie

magriz, dijete ti je prekrasno.
taako je i moj jakov bio riđi kao beba 8) 

ne znam jeste li nas vidjeli u mojoj omiljenoj, pa evo:  

http://www.kupin.hr/jakov/large-5.html

----------


## coccinella

Magriz  :Zaljubljen: !

Josie, pregledala sam sve slikice i Jakov je stvarno prekrasan. 
Ali, nikad ne bih rekla da ti koristiš platnene!   :Laughing:

----------


## josie

nemoj da ti dođem u VIIIIIIIINKOOOOOOOVCEEEEEEEE  :Sing:  

slikati ću ih slikati, sad planiram prodati neke sb fittedice, pa budem slikala ostale

----------


## suzyem

Evo i nas u Smibovim pelenicama!  :D 
http://s59.photobucket.com/albums/g299/suzyem/

----------


## cekana

> sad planiram prodati neke sb fittedice


Znaš li ti džo, što si s ovim napravila.... koliko će nas sada dežurati na forumu   :Razz:  ajd, neka, barem ću imati društvo   :Coffee:

----------


## Prihonja

Samo da se sekundu javim, jos se nismo slikali...  :Razz:  mama nikako da to odradi, al da vam kazem kako gledam sve te vase slicice (prekrasne su, btw) i mislim si:
_Ko pocne s platnenim, ne moze a da ne bude addicted._ 
Počinjem od sebe, u desetak dana nabavila sam 20 tak pelenica što rabljenih što novih (+5 poklonjenih koje moram sredit pa ih ne racunam) i ne planiram stat. Pa to je ludilo!  :shock:

----------


## Pliska

Ajme bebači su super, a pelene su mrak  :D 
Ali ipak, magriz, ove tigraste...moram ih imati   :Embarassed:   :Grin:

----------


## Anita-AZ

Koje tu to tigraste, magriz? 8) Znas da ja padam na zivotinjske likove... kako u stvarnosti   :Grin:  , tako i u pelenskom svijetu.

----------


## shogi

Mi za početak samo par slički:

http://public.fotki.com/shogi/platneni/

----------


## slava

Autić je mrak. Tko ga samo tako napravio.....

----------


## shogi

Moja malenkost   :Smile:   .

----------


## slava

Imaš dara, a tek dim iz auspuha   :Laughing:

----------


## Anita-AZ

Registrirala se, registrirala se, registrirala se, registrirala se, registrirala se..  :D  juhu!! 

Ma shogi nam je jedna od najboljih sivacica u metropoli platnenih svjetova! Ona me je zarazila sa zifarama, ona je napravila nase najdraze pelenice i ona me zarazila sivanjem... ona mi je poslala tutorial (slikovni!) sa uputama za sivanje itd itd... genijalka!

I da.. taj autic (sto vozi svuda) je stvarno mrak... a dim je samo znak da je shogi totalno luda (u pozitivnom smislu)!   :Grin:

----------


## Tiwi

> Registrirala se, registrirala se, registrirala se, registrirala se, registrirala se..  :D  juhu!! 
> 
> Ma shogi nam je jedna od najboljih sivacica u metropoli platnenih svjetova! Ona me je zarazila sa zifarama, ona je napravila nase najdraze pelenice i ona me zarazila sivanjem... ona mi je poslala tutorial (slikovni!) sa uputama za sivanje itd itd... genijalka!
> 
> I da.. taj autic (sto vozi svuda) je stvarno mrak... a dim je samo znak da je shogi totalno luda (u pozitivnom smislu)!


Hehe - potpisujem i dodajem

*Jeeeeeeee Shogiiiiii velkaaaam!!!!!* Konacno  :D   Ajme, tebi bi trebalo na prvom postu dodat odmah par nula   :Laughing:  
Puse puse puse, kak je Nikola vec veliki, nemrem vjerovat !!

----------


## Tiwi

*Anita*  evo nekaj za tebe   :Wink:  
*leopardic*

----------


## shogi

Anita   :Kiss:  

Tiwi   :Heart:  

Tak' ste mi super...a tek vaši popišanci u leopardićima  :Saint: 

ps. dobro da ste me tak' dugo čekale

----------


## Anita-AZ

> *Anita*  evo nekaj za tebe   
> *leopardic*


  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Anita-AZ

> Anita   
> 
> Tiwi   
> 
> Tak' ste mi super...a tek vaši popišanci u leopardićima 
> 
> ps. dobro da ste me tak' dugo čekale


Meni pusa, a njoj srce?  :Mad:

----------


## shogi

> shogi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Anita   
> 
> Tiwi   
> 
> Tak' ste mi super...a tek vaši popišanci u leopardićima 
> 
> ...


Anita  :Zaljubljen:  ...tek sad uočih i ostale smajliće

----------


## magriz

> Koje tu to tigraste, magriz? 8) Znas da ja padam na zivotinjske likove... kako u stvarnosti   , tako i u pelenskom svijetu.


pardon, nisu tigraste, nego leopard  8)  bumkins
i F je u njima kao mali tarzan...

----------


## Anita-AZ

Ma dobro.. kad kazem tigraste, mislim leopardne!   :Grin:  

Super su! Ali su mucaste, zar ne? Bumkins inace nisu mucaste, nego sjajne?

----------


## magriz

> Ma dobro.. kad kazem tigraste, mislim leopardne!   
> 
> Super su! Ali su mucaste, zar ne? Bumkins inace nisu mucaste, nego sjajne?


sjajne su, svilenkaste...

----------


## Tiwi

Naše su mucaste   :Grin:   ali to su zapravo Stacinator cover pa ja stavim unutra tetru i eto ti AIO  :D 

A Patrik je radio isto što i Liam (s BerryPlush) kad sam mu ih prvi put stavila, onako ih je dragao   :Laughing:    valjda jer su mucaste.

I da, cure svakoj jedno   :Heart:

----------


## Dia

evo jedna nasa manekenska

http://public.fotki.com/dia-pelene/pelene/naguzi.html

----------


## shogi

....kao ovčica mala   :Laughing:  

preslatko

----------


## twinmama

Ove male guze u platnenima su preslatke  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## anjica

evo malo i nas, još nas niti jednom niste vidjeli u peleni

http://public.fotki.com/anjica/anja/picture006.html

http://public.fotki.com/anjica/anja/picture010.html

----------


## cekana

Oooooo pa i vi ste teška kategorija   :Love:  slatkica malena  :D

----------


## anjica

> Oooooo pa i vi ste teška kategorija


  :Grin:

----------


## aries24

male ooooovčice   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## anjica

aries a hoče li i tebi trebati pelena s ovčicom  :Grin:

----------


## aries24

moja vrata su ovčicama uvijek širom otvorena   :Heart:

----------


## anjica

da ne idemo previše OT, jesi možda štimala termin oko rođendana, ja jesam ali nisam uspjela  :Grin:

----------


## aries24

jesam, ali bika, blizanca već imam, a i ja i mm smo ovce
bit će knap, ali ako se požuri koji dan bit će bikonja  :Grin:  

back on topic :gdje ima takvog materijala za kupiti, savršene su?

----------


## anjica

Coccinella ih je sašila

----------


## shogi

Anjica, Anja je medena   :Love:  

Možemo dobiti još koju fotku?

Coccinella ima super pelenice. Živila Cocci  :D .

ps. od početka te motrim

----------


## anjica

onda ću sutra opet napraviti mali photosesion :D

----------


## shogi

Anjica  :D  :D

----------


## coccinella

> ps. od početka te motrim


Hvala, shogi.   :Kiss:  

I ja tebe motrim. Svaka čast na radovima. 
Btw. anjica.... moja D. nije mršavica, ali i na njoj tako stoji ta veličina pelene.  :shock: 
Ajme, što ovi mali Slavonci (mislim i na Čeksinog Karla) uradraju po slanini.   :Laughing:

----------


## cekana

Čeksin Karlo, nećete vjerovati usporio s prirastom težine... a ja naručujem XL  :shock: izgleda da nam neće trebati   :Razz:

----------


## coccinella

Čeksa, tebi je izgleda prevelika razlika od 4 godine između djece pa neke stvari zaboraviš.   :Razz:  
A da slijedeći put malo smanjiš razliku?   :Grin:

----------


## snoopygirl

> Čeksa, tebi je izgleda prevelika razlika od 4 godine između djece pa neke stvari zaboraviš.   
> A da slijedeći put malo smanjiš razliku?


da mi je čut komentar na ovo   :Laughing:

----------


## cekana

:Teletubbies:

----------


## coccinella

Ima li neke simbolike u ČETIRI teletabisa?   :Grin:

----------


## cekana

> Ima li neke simbolike u ČETIRI teletabisa?


Kako sam znala da će me to pitati   :Laughing:

----------


## Prihonja

Evo i nas  :D . Malo nam treba vremena da se pofotkamo i da stavimo link, al evo prve u nizu fotografija pa da vam se pridružimo  8) .

Toni veselo pokazuje na svoje pelene

----------


## Prihonja

:Crying or Very sad:  sad sam skužila da mi link javlja _Path not found_, al ako vam se da, odite u Photo album pa ćete svejedno vidjeti nekoliko fotkica (da nas upoznate   :Smile:  ) i onu zadnju s pelenicom.

----------


## cekana

Jesa, jesaaaaaaaaam - preslatki ste  :D

----------


## may

jao kako ste slatki u pelenicama...
a anjica mi je mrak   :Smile:  
jedva čekam svoju ivicu...  :D

----------


## cekana

may ti si tuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu.... a ja izjavila da se porađaš   :Embarassed:

----------


## Prihonja

Hvala Cekana, May - drzimo ti palceve da se super provedes... :D

----------


## may

> Hvala Cekana, May - drzimo ti palceve da se super provedes... :D


  :Laughing:  
neće iva još, a ja već nervozna...

----------


## Prihonja

Ništa nervoza, take it easy. Kad su mene ulovili trudovi, ja sam "pala u trans" i samo disala, stoga nisam uopce bila ni nervozna ni nis taj dan, samo sam radila sto mi je tijelo nalagalo i bila cvrsta kod svojih odluka kako hocu rodit...uostalom, sigurno si se odlicno pripremila za ovu avanturu...  :Heart:

----------


## cekana

> bila cvrsta kod svojih odluka kako hocu rodit..


  :Laughing:  Zar bi se išta promijenilo da si se predomislila? Hehe... super su mi one žene koje viču na stolu "ne mogu više, ja odoh kući!"

(Btw. Ja sam ovo pročitala bila cvrsta kod svojih odluka kako *hoću* rodit, a ti si sigurno mislila: bila cvrsta kod svojih odluka *kako* hocu rodit)

----------


## magriz

> Hehe... super su mi one žene koje viču na stolu "ne mogu više, ja odoh kući!"


hmmmm nisam vikala, ali mi je to prošlo kroz glavu ...

prihonja - prekrasni ste  :Kiss:

----------


## Dia

[quote="magriz"]


> Hehe... super su mi one žene koje viču na stolu "ne mogu više, ja odoh kući!"


hmmmm nisam vikala, ali mi je to prošlo kroz glavu ...

quote]

joj to je i mene spopalo u jednom trenutku...ja bi doma...necu vise   :Laughing:  
a znas da moras to sad odraditi i da nema necu

----------


## Prihonja

Cure moje, nisam ni ja bila 100 % uvjerena pogotovo jer nisam znala sta me ceka, al mi je ovaj portal pruzio puno znanja i onda sam ipak bila sigurnija u sebe i svoje zelje. ...  :Razz:  
*Magriz*, thx   :Love:

----------


## Olivija

Prihonja -   :Heart:

----------


## Dia

evo jos mojeg manekena (koji samo pokazuje guzu)

http://public.fotki.com/dia-pelene/pelene/naguzi3.html
http://public.fotki.com/dia-pelene/pelene/naguzi2.html
http://public.fotki.com/dia-pelene/pelene/namodelu.html

(cekana jel vidis  :Grin:  )

----------


## anjica

Dia,   :Klap:   za pelene i Marino  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## shogi

Dia, Marino je doista presladak maneken  :Zaljubljen:  . Koliko nam je već odrastao  :Love:  .

----------


## Ivke

Pogledajte Jakova u vunenom coveru   :Bye:  

http://public.fotki.com/markoijakov/.../dsc01600.html
http://public.fotki.com/markoijakov/.../dsc01604.html

----------


## Tiwi

*Ivke* slatki ti je Jakov   :Kiss:   i super mu stoji cover!

----------


## coccinella

:Zaljubljen: 
Preslatko!

----------


## shogi

Još jedna ovčica...Jakov  :Zaljubljen:  .

----------


## anjica

:Zaljubljen:

----------


## mvolpe

Stigao nas leopard
Leopard1
Leopard2

----------


## shogi

mvolpe, ako je to Bruno onda je pravi komad :shock:   :Heart: . Tek su mu tri mjeseca  :Kiss:  .

----------


## shogi

htjedoh reci, stalno gledam vaš očito stari avatar  :Laughing:  pa se iznenadih  :Zaljubljen:  .

----------


## mvolpe

je,je Bruno je, a avatar je star 2 mjeseca  :Laughing:   morat cu staviti neku friskiju sliku

----------


## cekana

:Sing:

----------


## mvolpe

evo sad je noviji avatar hehe...  :Grin:

----------


## cekana

Prekrasna beba   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## mvolpe

Cekamo i dalmatinere da nam stignu, jedino jaguara u M velicini nigdje za nabaviti....
Cekana hvala, na tatu je  :Grin:

----------


## shogi

jao mvolpe, Bruno je jako zgodan  :Heart:  .

----------


## may

jao mvolpe vadiš mi mast....   :Smile:  
predivno..nadam se da ću i ja nekog leoparda ili dalmatinera uhvatiti u skorije vrijeme...

----------


## Ivke

što je zgodna leopard-guza   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Irchi

I mi smo napokon to dočekali:

http://public.fotki.com/Tinki/miupla...122006004.html

----------


## Anita-AZ

Irchi... vec sam ti rekla...... Tin je jedno pre-premedeno bice! Super sladak!   :Heart:

----------


## cekana

> nadam se da ću i ja nekog leoparda ili dalmatinera uhvatiti u skorije vrijeme...


Ja se draga, uopće ne brinem za tebe... kako si krenula...

----------


## Irchi

> Tin je jedno pre-premedeno bice!


Bit će da je to zbog pelene   :Laughing:  .

Zezam se   :Heart:  .

----------


## shogi

Irchi, i mi bi rekli da je Tin  :Heart:

----------


## anjica

irchi Tin je presladak  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Sanela-Naja

samo vas gledam i mislim se vidjeće one...  :Laughing:  

preslatki su svi...leopardi - njami

Olivija hvala za objašnjenje..uskoro ću prebaciti neke slikice...u međuvremenu u širokom luku zaobilazim teme platnenih - ne mogu se kontrolirati..puse malim guzama  :Kiss:

----------


## Dia

evo moj mali maneken u mini pelenici koju nam je poklonila teta hildegard kad smo se rodili sa 1950g (btw. sivana je po modelu pelenice za lutke)
jos stanemo u nju   :Grin:  

ovako nam je stajala onda
http://public.fotki.com/dia-pelene/m...i_maneken.html

a ovako danas
http://public.fotki.com/dia-pelene/p...enanaguzi.html
http://public.fotki.com/dia-pelene/p...inipelena.html

----------


## Anita-AZ

Kako bebe rastu!   :Grin:  Nikad ne bi rekla da je to ista pelena.

----------


## Prihonja

Ma nikako ne stižem fotkat ni pelene ni juniora u njima, al evo skromnog doprinosa manekenstvu.
http://public.fotki.com/Prihonja/mi-...golisavac.html


Dia, prošvrljala sam po tvojim fotkama, super ste   :Love:  .

Eh da, vidim nove avatare...Tiwi svaka čast na prigodnom, a Cocci...hm, to je već angažirani avatar   :Laughing:  ... bravo, sad je i meni došao gušt.

----------


## Tiwi

> Eh da, vidim nove avatare...Tiwi svaka čast na prigodnom, a Cocci...hm, to je već angažirani avatar   ... bravo, sad je i meni došao gušt.


Prihonja, slatki je u pelenicama - totalno   :Heart:  
Hvala - tako mi je sladak na toj fotkici pa sam stavila za avatar! 
Cocci legenda, genijalno! 

Inače, nisam imala 3 dana internet i muka mi je bilo, baš ste mi falili - imamo i dvije nove pelenice ali sam tek sad došla doma pa moram poslikati - kasnije, kad stavim malog zubonju (*da, mi konačno imamo prvi zuuuub*) spavati  :Wink:

----------


## Irchi

*:D zub!*

----------


## coccinella

Prihonja   :Heart:  .
Tiwi - i meni je ovaj tvoj avatar prekrasan!   :Heart:

----------


## Tiwi

Uspavljivanje potrajalo... do 23,30   :Rolling Eyes:    tak da mi se ne da mrdat po fotiću.. ali evo nas ovdje da vidite kako nam stoji *Anitin uradak*  :Heart: 

Hvala na komplimentima za avatar.. zapravo je ispalo sasvim slučajno   :Smile:

----------


## slava

Avator je pesladak, a pelena stoji fantastično   :Smile:  .

----------


## Ivke

Tonni, Tin, Patrik preslatki   :Zaljubljen:  

Nekako mi se čini da je više manekena nego manekenki...a i proljetnići nekako dominiraju...

----------


## Prihonja

Jakov, Tin, Patrik...koliko ih je medenjaka pravih   :Zaljubljen: .
Fakat, samo dečkići, a di su curice  :?

----------


## Tiwi

Hm, slatki su dečki, ali fakat, pa di su nam curke? Uh, ja bi tak i jednu malu curicu   :Embarassed:

----------


## anjica

sad su blagdani pa su si cure dale malo oduška
poslije nove godine će se pokazati nakon sređivanja linije  :Laughing:

----------


## mvolpe

Stigao DALMATINER

----------


## cekana

Guza prekrasnaaaaaaa   :Heart:   :Sing:  

..a kako li smo samo ocrnili tu pelenu, velim ja, kupujmo cure za slikanje!

----------


## anjica

evo napokon i jedne žemske manekenke 1.

 žemska manekenka 2.

 žemska manekenka 3.

----------


## coccinella

Preslatko   :Zaljubljen:  !

----------


## Prihonja

Bravo i krasno...  :Heart:

----------


## kailash

Medeno...  :Zaljubljen:  
osobito SB

----------


## Anita-AZ

> Medeno...  
> osobito SB


Potpisujem!   :Heart:

----------


## livac

Tiwi, Patrik je presladak!Kako  si zadovoljna s MiB pelenom u odnosu na sve ove strane?

----------


## anjica

božićni AIO outlet

----------


## cekana

Ajmeeeeeeeeeeeeee   :Zaljubljen:  prekrasno! ! !

A vidite ova dva mala manekena!!!  :Klap:

----------


## anjica

wow, koji   :Zaljubljen:   par

----------


## coccinella

Anjice, prekrasna je!   :Heart:  

Čeksa - kakav tigar i tigrica!   :Laughing:  
Preslatki su!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## kailash

anjica, ceki, may...oduševljena sam...  :Heart:  
dodatni poticaj za platnene  :Wink:

----------


## Dia

evo mog manekena sa cekaninim pelenicama

maneken

listaj na next da ne stavljam sve linkove

----------


## anjica

> listaj na next da ne stavljam sve linkove


al smo ljeni   :Laughing:  
baš je zgodan  :Kiss:  , a kako je samo narastaso

----------


## Dia

:Razz:   ma nije lijenost nego je ovak i vama lakse

----------


## cekana

Joj divaaaaan je   :Zaljubljen:  kako mi je sad drago što ne stoje u ladici   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## kailash

prelijepi frajer  :Heart:   8)

----------


## luna103

Pogledajte i ovog manekena

http://www.vau.hr/details.php?gid=12479&pid=163541

http://www.vau.hr/details.php?gid=12479&pid=163552

----------


## aries24

ne vidim ništa  :/

----------


## luna103

Stvarno?
 :Crying or Very sad:  

 Ali ja vidim, pokušaj još jednom

----------


## anjica

ni ja ne vidim ništa

----------


## cekana

Piše: _Došlo je do greške u radu sustava ili nemate pravo pristupa ovom albumu!_

----------


## luna103

možda treba imati korisničko ime i lozinku, kako da vam pokažem slike?Kako ih vi stavljate?

----------


## anjica

probaj kopirati kad ti je slika  otvorena, tada bi mi čim kliknemo na link odmah vidjeli sliku

----------


## luna103

> probaj kopirati kad ti je slika  otvorena, tada bi mi čim kliknemo na link odmah vidjeli sliku


Tako sam i napravila. Logirala sam se, stavila slike u album, odabrala sam dvije koje sam odmah kopirala

----------


## luna103

http://www.vau.hr/photo.php?i=163190

A sada?

----------


## cekana

_Nemate potpuna prava na ovoj galeriji_

Probaj se odlogirati

----------


## luna103

Probaj se odlogirati

onda nemam ponuđen "moj album" u kojem su slike, pokušat ću se logirat na "fotki"

----------


## luna103

A sad  :Cekam:  

http://public.fotki.com/sandrama/tino/imag0351.html


http://public.fotki.com/sandrama/tino/imag0352.html

----------


## anjica

predivan je  :Zaljubljen:  
vrijedilo je truda sa slikama  :Love:

----------


## luna103

hvala!!!

 :Preskace uze:   :D  :D  :D   :Joggler:  

uspjeli smo, vau.hr ne valja

----------


## shogi

:D 
Tino je pravi mali roker  :Heart:   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## cekana

Diiiiiiivnooooo   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Tiwi

Tino je supersonično slatki   :Kiss:

----------


## TeddyBearz

Koja čupica!  :Grin:

----------


## magriz

preprepredivan...
a kosica...   :Love:

----------


## red sonja

Evo i moje male manekenke  :Preskace uze:

----------


## red sonja

Evo, sad radi  :Embarassed:

----------


## anjica

red sonja, wow  :Love:  
a tek kosica....

----------


## shogi

jako, jako je medena  :Zaljubljen:  
a tek kosica :shock: , zaboravila sam da dolje ima dobrih frizera (u Varešu ih nije bilo)  :Laughing:

----------


## slava

Curica je preeekraaasna   :Saint:  . Ovakvu kosu teško se može naći.

----------


## luna103

Preslatka manekenka, a frizura nenadmašiva

----------


## Vanchy

Malecka je zaista preslatka, a frizura...  :Heart:

----------


## momtobe

Josie je 0dnijela titulu Miss foruma!!!!

----------


## cekana

Ajmeeeeeeeeeeeee   :Heart:

----------


## red sonja

Hvala, cure, topim se   :Love:  
A za kosicu, pa mi vec i pletenicu nosimo   :Saint:

----------


## momtobe

A Red sonja's cura je Miss beba...

----------


## kailash

Curica je premedena  :Heart:

----------


## Dia

evo dugujem jos jednu fotku u cekaninoj pelenici

kushies komplet

----------


## cekana

Joj što sam sretnaaaaaaaaa  :D kako mu super stoje

----------


## Dia

:Grin:  
bas sam bila sretna kad sam skuzila da imam kushies body sa istim uzorkom

----------


## Sanela-Naja

http://public.fotki.com/SANELA-NAJA/stigla-sam-/

evo i mog mladog od tarzana...
inače, svi ste mi preslatki...opet se neću skidati sa platnenih / foruma/ ...

----------


## anjica

Naja je preeekrasna  :Kiss:

----------


## kailash

> Naja je preeekrasna


osobito u BP  :Heart:

----------


## anjica

Anja s  *novitetima*
i s novim coverom

----------


## kailash

> Anja s  *novitetima*
> i s novim coverom


preslatka je, a cover joj super stoji 8)

----------


## slava

Cover je mljac   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## vimmerby

eee, to sam čekala!

 :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Mama Medo

preslatka je! pelene suuper!   :Smile:

----------


## aries24

:Zaljubljen:

----------


## anjica

hvala   :Kiss:

----------


## cekana

Anjica   :Heart:   :Love:  med medeni...

Zašto meni nitko nije poklonio starbunz cover   :Grin:

----------


## josie

anjica je preslatkiš mali, koju krasnu kosicu ima  :Zaljubljen:  
i super joj stoji novi starbunz  :Wink:

----------


## Paula

*kailash* gdje si kupila onaj tepih i koliko para? Fenomenalan je   :Mljac:  

Dama u coveru preslatka   :Kiss:

----------


## kailash

> *kailash* gdje si kupila onaj tepih i koliko para? Fenomenalan je   
> 
> Dama u coveru preslatka


ako misliš na ono prugasto, to ti je naša marama  :Grin:

----------


## may

jao slatkica mala... 
kod kojeg frizera ide?  :Smile:  friz je mrak

----------


## Mama Medo

evo i slikica malog mede u platnenim pelenama!
http://picasaweb.google.com/MamaMedo...PlatnenePelene

----------


## kailash

> evo i slikica malog mede u platnenim pelenama!
> http://picasaweb.google.com/MamaMedo...PlatnenePelene


preslatki je  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## anjica

Mama Medo   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## coccinella

Osim što je slatkiš, još mu i pelene krasno stoje.  :D

----------


## Mama Medo

thanks, cure   :Smile:

----------


## vimmerby

pre, pre, preslatki mali dečko!   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## babyiris

:Kiss:   :Dancing Fever:  Prekrasno! 
Baš mi je drago što uživate. Medo ti je prekrasan  :Heart:  .

----------


## dupla duplica

Sve su bebe prekrasne!!! svima puse... 

evo da malo vidite i nas, iako smo novi:
http://public.fotki.com/duplica/pelenai/

----------


## ra

*dupla duplica* - nemam riječi. već dugo nisam vidjela nešto tako preslatko   :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:  

a tebi   :Naklon:

----------


## anjica

> *dupla duplica* - nemam riječi. već dugo nisam vidjela nešto tako preslatko    
> 
> a tebi


potpisujem   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Dia

joj...premedeni su

----------


## aries24

ajmeee duplice   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Irchi

Preslatki su   :Zaljubljen:  .
A za dupla duplica imaš moj  :Naklon:  x400000000000.

----------


## momtobe

Duplice!!!!!!!!!

 :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## kailash

totalno sam se rastopila  :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## coccinella

Ajmeeee.... preslatki su!  :Zaljubljen: 

Dupla, jesu li ti i ovi stariji blizanci toliko slični?

----------


## may

kako su fora...   :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## vimmerby

ideš!
predivni su !   :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## mamuška

:Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Mama Medo

duplice   :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## slava

A ja ne mogu otvoriti slikice   :Sad:

----------


## slava

Otvorila  :D  i sad sam   :Zaljubljen:  . Hoću blizeke!!!!!

----------


## dupla duplica

Joooj, curke, baš ste me "digle"...   :Love:  
Stariji nisu slični, cura i dečko su, ma i ovi su dvojajčani samo su fotkice tako namještene   :Smile:  

svima  :Bye:

----------


## Olivija

Ajmeeee! Preslatki su *dupla duplica*!

----------


## Olivija

I ona s duplim dojenjem!!!!   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## coccinella

Baš gledala cijeli album i ta slika gdje su svi četvero, dvoje dojiš, a ti onako nasmijana je prekrasna!   :Heart:

----------


## Olivija

Baš je inspirativna i ohrabrujuća: kao da je najlakša stvar na svijetu imati duple dupliće!!! I onda još i platnene... Koliko dnevno veš mašina vrtiš  :?

----------


## dupla duplica

Ma hvala vam puno!!!  :Shy kiss:  
To su stare fotke, imam i boljih ali ne stižem staviti...

Inače, u prosjeku jedna mašina dnevno, nije strašno  :Laughing:  ma imam centralno i balkon pa se osuši  :Razz:

----------


## an

Kako ste krasni!!!! Predivne su slike gdje ih dojis!

----------


## momtobe

sad sam pogledala cijeli album-ajmeeeeeee  :Zaljubljen:  

Kako imaš divnu obitelj!

----------


## Zorana

Moram priznati da mi odavno nisu zasuzile oci na tudje slikice. Prekrasna su vam djeca.  :Heart:

----------


## red sonja

Bebachi su preslatki   :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Webmama

Ajme kako su slatkiii   :Heart:  Poslala me frendica da ih obavezno moram vidjeti   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Ena

> Baš gledala cijeli album i ta slika gdje su svi četvero, dvoje dojiš, a ti onako nasmijana je prekrasna!


Da, ta slika je zaista perkrasna.   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  
Uvijek sam se pitala kako bi mi bilo da imam blizance, ali dva puta blizance...nikad!!!
 :Naklon:   :Naklon:

----------


## aries24

joj, joj, topik nam nestao u prašini
puh-puh

evo nešto novo, nešto moje

usnuli mornar
sanjam mooore

----------


## anjica

aries24 preeekrasan ti je usnuli mornar   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Olivija

Aries - momak ti je za 5!

----------


## josie

aries, noa je frajer  i kad spava 8)

----------


## shogi

vrijedilo je čekanja  :Wink:  ...Noa je  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## vimmerby

super je!   :Trep trep:

----------


## shogi

*dupla duplica*, tek sad sam ih vidjela...ma prekrasni su :D   :Heart:

----------


## dupla duplica

*Aries*, sladak ti je ....  :Kiss:  

*Shogi*,   :Love:  - i hvala za sličice!  :Grin:

----------


## suzyem

Ajme tek sad vidjeh   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Irchi

Aries, preslatki je mornar koji plovi snovima   :Love:  .

Evo naših slički (molim da se uzme u obzir da imam Eustahija-brzića i da je gotov nemoguće da ostane u kadru duže od sekunde  :Grin:  ):

LHC AIO
LHC od iza
Mutt AIO
Isti Mutt od iza

----------


## coccinella

:Klap:

----------


## aries24

> molim da se uzme u obzir da imam Eustahija-brzića i da je gotov nemoguće da ostane u kadru duže od sekunde


a što misliš zašto sam ja mog eustahija slikala dok spava   :Laughing:  

irchi, maneken ti je za 10   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## leonisa

evo i nas u livadi  :Smile:  
http://public.fotki.com/LEA-RODA/lea-u-rodinoj-pusi/
pass pelene

----------


## aries24

ajme koja pozerica   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Riana

> ajme koja pozerica



 :Heart:  
i kolko kosice...

----------


## Dolisa

Lea je preslatka   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## shogi

> evo i nas u livadi  
> http://public.fotki.com/LEA-RODA/lea-u-rodinoj-pusi/
> pass pelene


jako, jako je slatka   :Zaljubljen:  

a kad smo kod livade (off topic  :Embarassed:  ):
http://public.fotki.com/shogi/nikola/dsc02669.html
http://public.fotki.com/shogi/nikola/dsc02681.html

----------


## vimmerby

joj cure, preslatki su!   :Zaljubljen:  

i Lea u livadi, i Nikola na livadi!

----------


## anjica

> joj cure, preslatki su!   
> 
> i Lea u livadi, i Nikola na livadi!


potpisujem

----------


## anjica

evo i naše dvije sličke u LHC AIO
prva
i druga

----------


## slava

> evo i naše dvije sličke u LHC AIO


Slatkica mala   :Saint:  .

----------


## leonisa

ajme, Anja je   :Heart:  

kako je velika! a tek friz!! prava cura!

----------


## shogi

koje lijepe okice  :Saint:  
a i nogice, i kosica, i obraščići...i pelenica je   :Heart:

----------


## vimmerby

kak je medena! koja kosica!   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## aries24

joj, kako su samo slatki dok hoće pozirati 
anjica je pravi cukrić
a ni pelena nije loša    :Mljac:

----------


## shogi

kad se strina neće pohvaliti  :Cekam:  , mi ćemo je:
http://public.fotki.com/shogi/platneni/dsc02718.html

tu nema brda i dolina, veće i manje očice...sve ravno, sve 5...bravo  :Klap:

----------


## momtobe

> kad se strina neće pohvaliti  , mi ćemo je:
> http://public.fotki.com/shogi/platneni/dsc02718.html
> 
> tu nema brda i dolina, veće i manje očice...sve ravno, sve 5...bravo



Uh, krasne shorties!!! A tko je super-strina? Sa foruma?

----------


## aries24

ja bi radije da si me stavila samo sa sisama, obezglavljenu   :Laughing:

----------


## shogi

pardon  :Saint:   :
http://public.fotki.com/shogi/platneni/dsc02716.html

stvarno bi bila šteta da se ne vidi ova debela guza  :Razz:

----------


## aries24

sva sreća pa se ne vidi moja   :Laughing:

----------


## Dolisa

A vidi ove buckaste nozice....  :Zaljubljen:  

Ove vunene su preprepreslatke!
Svaka cast strini!

----------


## vimmerby

:Klap:  strini, super izgledaju!

joooj, a puflasta guza, bucmaste nogice!

----------


## anjica

strina   :Klap:

----------


## Dia

evo malo noviteta

----------


## vimmerby

puh, puh, da malo skinemo prašinu s ovog topica...

samo da vam pokažem jednu malu puflastu guzu

----------


## anjica

*vimmerby*  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## cekana

koja fotkica, koja bebica.....aaaaaa   :Heart:

----------


## anjica

> koja fotkica, koja bebica.....aaaaaa


pretpostavljam da te podsjetila na Karlove kulenčiće   :Smile:

----------


## Engls

DD-pretpostavljam da ti nije lako,ali tako su  :Zaljubljen:  ,
Anjice-kako je kjut!!!!Tek sada sam vidjela livadu...

----------


## Dolisa

Oooooo...cuteeee  :Zaljubljen:  

Ma sve mi se cini ko da gledam svoga DT s ledja  :Love:

----------


## may

cure, pa cekana je živa  :shock:    :Grin:

----------


## kailash

> cure, pa cekana je živa  :shock:


to sam si i ja pomislila  :Smile:

----------


## slava

> puh, puh, da malo skinemo prašinu s ovog topica...
> 
> samo da vam pokažem jednu malu puflastu guzu


Preeeeslatki bucko   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## kailash

> vimmerby prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> puh, puh, da malo skinemo prašinu s ovog topica...
> 
> samo da vam pokažem jednu malu puflastu guzu
> 
> 
> Preeeeslatki bucko


potpisujem!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## aries24

ajmeeee, rastopit ću se   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Olivija

:Kiss:   - kakvi kulenčići!?!

----------


## cekana

Uops, naletjela sam na slikice s kojima se nismo pohvalili, a likano još prije dva mjeseca - bumbasta guza i bijela mekana fluflica  :D 


Tra-la-laa

----------


## Olivija

Cekana - kako nam je samo nedostajao tvoj avatar! A Carlucci je   :Heart:

----------


## vimmerby

iiiii, kak je medeni!   :Heart:  

mali car!

----------

